# ISLANDER LA 4.0 Wide new in box



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

New Price: $550 shipped.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably one of the best reels on the market and not heard of enough. Stands right along with Tibor and Abel at a minimum.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Probably one of the best reels on the market and not heard of enough. Stands right along with Tibor and Abel at a minimum.


I agree.  

NEW PRICE:  $490 shipped…great deal guys!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

New Price - $450 shipped. This reel has never been on a rod!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

SOLD


----------

